# Student visa - need an open return flight?



## L1berty (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

Just a quick question. I'm moving to Israel for a year as part of my degree, but I don't have a student visa yet. 

I know you can get them in Israel, but I'm confused what kind of ticket I need to have for them to let me into the country. Will they turn me away if I have a specific return ticket (June 2014) and no student visa, or will that be fine given I'm a UK citizen?

Thanks!


----------

